# ice fishing



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i was wondering wondering what a good affordable rod and reel combo ice fishing setup is


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

St. Croix Premier combos can be purchased for $35.

What do you plan on using the rod for? What do you fish for most of the time?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

depends on what your fishing for. I bought a genz walleye combo for 23.99 last yr and i bought the crappie combo for 19.99. I love the crappie rods with a spring bobber for panfish.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Cableas has their XML walleye combos(28MFA) for $25 regular priced at $40 and these rods are sweet. They also have basically all of their other rods on sale too. Genz gold rods for $20. If you can get your hands on a frabill ultra ice rod, do it, those things are another great rod.


----------

